# Best Camera for Mexico?



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Surely some of you are into photography. If so, what kind of camera do you feel comfortable with as a walk-around?

I normally shoot with the Canon 5D SLR with detachable "L" lenses, but that's way too much hardware to be flashing around in Mexico. It draws attention of the wrong kind. 

It seemed that the Canon PowerShot S110 was good choice for me because it comes with a manual adjustment ring around the lens allowing you to take control of the camera, quickly changing focus, F-stops, shutter speed, and ISO making it easy to handle difficult lighting conditions. I think anyone who's mastered anything from a Digital Rebel on up to the top of the Canon line might welcome this feature. The Auto Mode works just fine as well if you don't want to deal with those issues and still get some great shots without the worry.

Best of all, like all the compact point-and-shoots, it slips right into a shirt or jeans pocket and stays out of sight until I need it again. 

We'll see how it works out. It's charging now.

But I was wondering what cameras other photographers had picked for Mexico and why, and about how much thought you give to what kind of equipment you're toting around from a security standpoint.


----------



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

I have always used DSLR's and my little camera was a Canon s90 then Canon s100. Last year I got a Sony RX100 and then a couple months back the newer Sony RX100-2 and I can tell you that there is NOTHING else out there that comes close to either of them for the size!! Try one and you may find your 5D permanently in the closet, it is THAT good.....


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

That does look like a great camera. Have any scenes in Mexico you'd like to share?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I use a Casio zr20, very handy
And other times, Canon G9


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> I use a Casio zr20, very handy
> And other times, Canon G9


I think I just fell in love with that G9. 

You know, I started with point-and-shoot and then went SLR about year later. I cannot believe the advancements that have been made int he point-and-shoot department. Sure, I knew, because I could see some great shots on SmugMug and other photo sites. But the advancements have been really amazing once you've played with one.

I'll keep the 5D and the L lenses, because when there is time to really set up a shot, I love having _exactly_ the right lens for the job. I even invested in the Canon L series lenses which do seem to be cut above the others in terms of sharpness and color richness. But the SLR has a huge disadvantage when you have to change lenses in the field in that the sensor is exposed for a few seconds. A speck of dust can leave you with an expensive camera that puts dirty spots on the pictures at narrow F stops. The 5D has a couple of specks despite blowing it out after use and annual cleanings. 

After seeing the images this PowerShot gets, in Auto Mode, by the way, I don't think the 5D is coming out of the case unless it's something really specialized that I need to do. It will never be my walk-around camera again. 

Maybe I should sell one of those expensive L series lenses and upgrade to a G9... (I guess I'm just a Canon guy.)

One thing I loved about the the G9 is that it still has an optical viewfinder. Do you see any info about settings or a light meter in the viewfinder? 

Most of the compacts now don't seem to have an optical viewfinder at all, including this S110. That's going to take some getting used to.

I'm sure you've gotten some awesome photos with it.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ElPaso2012 said:


> I think I just fell in love with that G9. You know, I started with point-and-shoot and then went SLR about year later. I cannot believe the advancements that have been made int he point-and-shoot department. Sure, I knew, because I could see some great shots on SmugMug and other photo sites. But the advancements have been really amazing once you've played with one. I'll keep the 5D and the L lenses, because when there is time to really set up a shot, I love having exactly the right lens for the job. I even invested in the Canon L series lenses which do seem to be cut above the others in terms of sharpness and color richness. But the SLR has a huge disadvantage when you have to change lenses in the field in that the sensor is exposed for a few seconds. A speck of dust can leave you with an expensive camera that puts dirty spots on the pictures at narrow F stops. The 5D has a couple of specks despite blowing it out after use and annual cleanings. After seeing the images this PowerShot gets, in Auto Mode, by the way, I don't think the 5D is coming out of the case unless it's something really specialized that I need to do. It will never be my walk-around camera again. Maybe I should sell one of those expensive L series lenses and upgrade to a G9... (I guess I'm just a Canon guy.) One thing I loved about the the G9 is that it still has an optical viewfinder. Do you see any info about settings or a light meter in the viewfinder? Most of the compacts now don't seem to have an optical viewfinder at all, including this S110. That's going to take some getting used to. I'm sure you've gotten some awesome photos with it.


I love G9 , it takes great pictures, tried G10, didn't like it
Since you know much more about cameras than me, take a look at the specs on my casio and tell me what you think, I'm still learning how to use it, so far so good, and...it's very very very handy


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> I love G9 , it takes great pictures, tried G10, didn't like it
> Since you know much more about cameras than me, take a look at the specs on my casio and tell me what you think, I'm still learning how to use it, so far so good, and...it's very very very handy


Ok, I'll do that later today.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Check out the Panasonic Lumix FV200 with the Leica lens. My husband the photographer has had 'em all, big and small and is nuts about this one. I think he said it was the "camera of the year" and there's lots of consumer feedback on the net.

The best kind of camera is one that's inconspicuous, for any number of reasons, si?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Coincidentally, I just bought a point-and-shoot, too. I was looking for low cost (under 2000 pesos) with acceptable performance given the price, and I got the Canon PowerShot A2600 on sale at Costco for about 1400 (maybe it was 1499). I am really impressed—as El Paso mentioned above—with the advances, though we are talking about a different level of camera.

In the case of the A2600, the automatic setting now analyzes the scene and (if you want to allow it it) chooses the mode for you (close-up, snow, scenery, backlit, fast motion, low light, portrait, etc.) Or you can choose one of those modes manually. Or you can choose settings manually.

About the only feature that could be better is the design of the buttons on the right side — there is no blank space to put your right thumb while shooting and I end up taking a lot of accidental videos.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

lagoloo said:


> Check out the Panasonic Lumix FV200 with the Leica lens. My husband the photographer has had 'em all, big and small and is nuts about this one. I think he said it was the "camera of the year" and there's lots of consumer feedback on the net. The best kind of camera is one that's inconspicuous, for any number of reasons, si?


I can't find it on the net


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Here it is, Gary.

At around a $100 it looks like a good dollar value. 

Are you happy with the quality?


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> I love G9 , it takes great pictures, tried G10, didn't like it
> Since you know much more about cameras than me, take a look at the specs on my casio and tell me what you think, I'm still learning how to use it, so far so good, and...it's very very very handy


The Casio gets a good review here in terms of dollar value. 

The reviewer really praises this model for being extremely fast. For someone looking for a point-and-shoot to capture a fast moving event like a soccer game or a race of some kind it might be a great choice in the under $200 category. The reviewer complained a bit about the zoom being "too fast", but that can be a good thing sometimes. And you get used to it. Better fast than slow if you know something is about to disappear from view. 

It also said this Casio can take video and stills at the same time. I had to think about that feature a minute, but it would be handy if you want both it being a bit of a hassle to get a still out of video without video editing software. 

Some say having 16 megapixels is a bit overrated, but when you need to blow up a detail into its own stand alone image the more the better. 

I'm really not much of an expert on the best cameras inasmuch as I just get what I can afford and concentrate on mastering it, mostly for landscapes. That's why I thought this thread might be interesting.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

lagoloo said:


> Check out the Panasonic Lumix FV200 with the Leica lens. My husband the photographer has had 'em all, big and small and is nuts about this one. I think he said it was the "camera of the year" and there's lots of consumer feedback on the net.
> 
> The best kind of camera is one that's inconspicuous, for any number of reasons, si?


Absolutely. When I first got the 5D I first pulled it out in the plaza in front of the cathedral in Juarez to get some shots of the Mission de Guadalupe that dates back to the 16th century. I was glad I bought it because it's perfect for the low light conditions inside. 

But outside it was pretty clear that it was big mistake to take a full frame camera into the crowd. Just too many people were looking over at me. I don't think anyone in that particular crowd had any mischief in mind, but I don't think I want to get confused for a photo journalist while moving around crowds in any foreign country --- not without a team with me. And, in fact, it can get you into hot water some places in the US. 

Not to mention the risk of losing the camera to some bad guys looking for something expensive that they call sell quickly. 

So, yeah, slipping the camera out of sight when not in use is a great idea.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Gary I've been thinking about ways to explore the quickness of the Casio discussed in the review.

But, first, do you like striving for great shots, or just need the camera more or less to document family gatherings, places you visit, things you want to remember? Nothing wrong with that at all, and you get some great surprises in terms of great shots considering the quality of today's point-and-shoots. 

So disregard the rest if it's of no interest to you.

In nutshell, I would find some kind of moving event that was in my control, like water rushing from a faucet, a cat or dog taking a familiar path across your living room, a toddler you know is always going to do something interesting...I'm sure you get the idea.

Then find out how to take control over those "fast features" (if you even have to do anything at all beyond selecting a shooting mode), put the camera on a tripod or set it on a flat surface, get the moving event properly framed, and give it a go using the rapid sequence feature, where the camera just clicks away a number of times as fast as it can. The idea is to make sure the camera doesn't budge even a millimeter if you manage it, and that the object of the photo is sure to stay in the frame -- something impossible to do at a sporting event or car race. 

It might be really surprising all the gold nuggets that would pop out of the Casio in terms of being really striking photos, because it sounds like it's a big strength with that model.


----------



## MichelleRN (Nov 4, 2013)

lagoloo said:


> The best kind of camera is one that's inconspicuous, for any number of reasons, si?


Street photographers can not, are not, and never will be inconspicuous, said Cartier-Bresson.


----------



## MichelleRN (Nov 4, 2013)

ElPaso2012 said:


> --- not without a team with me. And, in fact, it can get you into hot water some places in the US.


Should be no hot water in the U.S. according to the First Amendment to the Constitution. Almost everyone can take a picture of anything or anyone on public property without asking for permission but not in cases where the image will be used commercially.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm gonna buy one of those pocket cameras because Mexico eats all the other ones I've had. Dust and moisture just seems to be too much for them. I never pay over $500 but still too much with the current record. Friend bought a $1000+ something with detachable lenses and it lasted 4 months .... humidity on the coast?

Cheap or one of those underwater ones encased in a plastic box


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ElPaso2012 said:


> Gary I've been thinking about ways to explore the quickness of the Casio discussed in the review.
> 
> But, first, do you like striving for great shots, or just need the camera more or less to document family gatherings, places you visit, things you want to remember? Nothing wrong with that at all, and you get some great surprises in terms of great shots considering the quality of today's point-and-shoots.
> 
> ...


As I said, I am still working on learning how to make it work, it does take amazing pictures, very very fast, it has 2 CPU's instead if only 1, and it has got an amazing slow motion video mode.
Same with the pictures; I took a serie of pictures of a person jumping to the water, diving, it looks like a movie, and then you can select just one of the stills.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> As I said, I am still working on learning how to make it work, it does take amazing pictures, very very fast, it has 2 CPU's instead if only 1, and it has got an amazing slow motion video mode.
> Same with the pictures; I took a serie of pictures of a person jumping to the water, diving, it looks like a movie, and then you can select just one of the stills.


Sounds like you've already got a good handle on that camera already. 

And now I'm curious about the video on mine.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

sparks said:


> I'm gonna buy one of those pocket cameras because Mexico eats all the other ones I've had. Dust and moisture just seems to be too much for them. I never pay over $500 but still too much with the current record. Friend bought a $1000+ something with detachable lenses and it lasted 4 months .... humidity on the coast?
> 
> Cheap or one of those underwater ones encased in a plastic box


Yeah, SLRs are great in many, many ways, but humidity and dust get into the camera body (no matter what you do), because of the detachable lenses. Change a lens in the field and one tiny spec of dust can land on the sensor plate. The small electrical charge in that part of the camera galvanizes the dust spec to the transparent film covering the actual sensor, and you have ugly spots in the sky portion of your pictures, from now on since it often can't be completely removed even at a camera shop. 

I'm sure your friend was very disappointed...

The point-and-shoot camera body is a closed system, so no dust problems, but I'm sure high humidity will play havoc on any camera.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

MichelleRN said:


> Should be no hot water in the U.S. according to the First Amendment to the Constitution. Almost everyone can take a picture of anything or anyone on public property without asking for permission but not in cases where the image will be used commercially.


I travel with a Sony pocket camera and a Nikon DSLR with several lenses. Sometimes, also, with a Sony HD digital video camera. I believe there are relatively few restrictions on where someone can and can't take a photo throughout the USA, legally ... but as you suggest asking permission of individuals who may be in a frame is either a requirement or just good manners. I do encounter many more challenges in Mexico, places where photos aren't allowed or where some official or policeman tries to shake me down for a bribe. 

My camera equipment, and the laptop I also travel with, are valued at more than $3,500+ so I am concerned about the safety of the equipment, and my safety when using the cameras in public. But I've developed a sixth-sense through the years which has guided me when I have questions about displaying the equipment in public when taking pictures. I almost always stow the camera(s) in a _mochilla _I have with me when I'm not photo-taking. No need to tempt someone and become a victime of a crime of opportunity. 

The only losses of equpment (theft) I've experienced in Mexico was on a bus from Oaxaca (city) to Tlaxiaco (Oaxaca). I'd stored my _mochilla _above my seat on a bus, and a team of thieves (not uncommon on some bus routes, particularly not uncommon in Oaxaca) took it and passed out the window while the bus was stopped and while I was distracted by a team member sitting in the seat next to me. The loss taught me an important lesson and I now always keep my _mochilla_ in my lap or tethered to one leg as it sits on the floor of the bus, next to me.

At one point in time my online photo albums of places I've visited in Mexico were the most viewed personal albums on the www. More than 3 million views and hundreds of thousands of downloads/copying. The site was taken-down by the owning company (webshots) and I haven't gone through the trouble or re-uploading someplace else. Photography is an important part of my travels, no matter the country I'm visiting.

sparks' comment about his experience with cameras doesn't surprise me, because I know in which area along the Coast he is living and I do think the moisture and elements of the Pacific Ocean reek havoc with electronics over time.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Longford said:


> I travel with a Sony pocket camera and a Nikon DSLR with several lenses. Sometimes, also, with a Sony HD digital video camera. I believe there are relatively few restrictions on where someone can and can't take a photo throughout the USA, legally ... but as you suggest asking permission of individuals who may be in a frame is either a requirement or just good manners. I do encounter many more challenges in Mexico, places where photos aren't allowed or where some official or policeman tries to shake me down for a bribe.
> 
> My camera equipment, and the laptop I also travel with, are valued at more than $3,500+ so I am concerned about the safety of the equipment, and my safety when using the cameras in public. But I've developed a sixth-sense through the years which has guided me when I have questions about displaying the equipment in public when taking pictures. I almost always stow the camera(s) in a _mochilla _I have with me when I'm not photo-taking. No need to tempt someone and become a victime of a crime of opportunity.
> 
> ...


Great post.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Longford said:


> I travel with a Sony pocket camera and a Nikon DSLR with several lenses. Sometimes, also, with a Sony HD digital video camera. I believe there are relatively few restrictions on where someone can and can't take a photo throughout the USA, legally ... but as you suggest asking permission of individuals who may be in a frame is either a requirement or just good manners. I do encounter many more challenges in Mexico, places where photos aren't allowed or where some official or policeman tries to shake me down for a bribe.
> 
> My camera equipment, and the laptop I also travel with, are valued at more than $3,500+ so I am concerned about the safety of the equipment, and my safety when using the cameras in public. But I've developed a sixth-sense through the years which has guided me when I have questions about displaying the equipment in public when taking pictures. I almost always stow the camera(s) in a _mochilla _I have with me when I'm not photo-taking. No need to tempt someone and become a victime of a crime of opportunity.
> 
> ...


It is a lot of trouble to set up photo galleries on sites like SmugMug and one you mention. I discovered this morning that when I cancelled the "Pro" account on SmugMug two years ago I didn't double check my backup drives first. Almost nearly all of the photos I took in Juarez and of the Barrancas del Cobre are gone now because those folders were not part of my backup scripts. I just spent two hours on two computers and four external hard drives looking for them, and they are no more. Not so smug about my backup regimen at the moment...

Since I can't right now, Longford, do you think you could post a couple of your best ones?


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Or, anything you want to post sounds great.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is a survivor. I could see this little radiator shop across the street through my upstairs kitchen window, and I had noticed that they were always busy, whatever time of day, or day of the week it was, except for Sunday. The man and his son were repairing about 3-4 cars every day and walking smiling people back to their cars. Some of them shook his hand like old friends. There was always a friendly parting conversation. This man was a very smart businessman. He treated his customer as king (gosh, what a quaint old concept that is). If it was a business day, the front door was open wide, and from within welding sparks could be seen as the sounds of metal being banged with hammers filled the air. The Sunday that I moved out of that apartment I realized I had to get a shot of this little powerhouse of a local business.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

ElPaso2012 said:


> Since I can't right now, Longford, do you think you could post a couple of your best ones?


Back-up is a problem, when we don't do it or don't do it properly. I can attests to that, from personal experience. In the next couple of days I'll post some photos I've taken. I'll do that when I return home from work. I haven't yet had the luxury, or challenge .... of retiring and having my days to myself.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Longford said:


> Back-up is a problem, when we don't do it or don't do it properly. I can attests to that, from personal experience. In the next couple of days I'll post some photos I've taken. I'll do that when I return home from work. I haven't yet had the luxury, or challenge .... of retiring and having my days to myself.


That'll be great.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPaso2012 said:


> Here is a survivor. I could see this little radiator shop across the street through my upstairs kitchen window, and I had noticed that they were always busy, whatever time of day, or day of the week it was, except for Sunday. The man and his son were repairing about 3-4 cars every day and walking smiling people back to their cars. Some of them shook his hand like old friends. There was always a friendly parting conversation. This man was a very smart businessman. He treated his customer as king (gosh, what a quaint old concept that is). If it was a business day, the front door was open wide, and from within welding sparks could be seen as the sounds of metal being banged with hammers filled the air. The Sunday that I moved out of that apartment I realized I had to get a shot of this little powerhouse of a local business.


What a great photo - thanks for posting it!


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I am guilty of passing on misinformation.
The correct Panasonic Camera is in:
Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ200: Digital Photography Review


----------



## MichelleRN (Nov 4, 2013)

lagoloo said:


> I am guilty of passing on misinformation.
> The correct Panasonic Camera is in:
> Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ200: Digital Photography Review


There was a rumor that a newer version, the FZ250, was coming out. About 6 weeks ago I called Panasonic and they did not confirm the rumor. I came close to buying the FZ200, I still might buy it, not sure at this point if it will suit my needs.


----------



## MichelleRN (Nov 4, 2013)

Longford said:


> I believe there are relatively few restrictions on where someone can and can't take a photo throughout the USA, legally ... but as you suggest asking permission of individuals who may be in a frame is either a requirement or just good manners.


Lol are you a nudist?

I would never suggest that someone ask for permission to take a picture. In the U.S. it's not a question of "good manners."

To be clear, whether you're a serious street photographer engaged in your craft, or a goofy teenager with a camera phone, the First Amendment gives anyone the right to take someones picture without their permission when on public property (unless it's for commercial purposes).

So fire away  At this point in my life there have been approximately 5 or 6 times when a stranger pointed a camera at me. The stranger was not breaking the law nor was I offended by their action. On two other occasions I was on private property when someone decided that they wanted to take a picture of me. In the first incident a college student did ask for my permission. In the other incident the person did not ask for my permission. 

I have met some misguided, ignorant professional people (one of them was as a San Diego cop) who seem to think that, when on public property, you need permission to take someones picture. That is true in countries like North Korea.

On the other hand, nudists online have stated that they would assault a photographer and destroy the photographers camera if they saw a photographer taking pictures at a nude beach, like famous Black's Beach in San Diego for example. I believe Black's Beach is public property.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

MichelleRN said:


> Lol are you a nudist?
> 
> I would never suggest that someone ask for permission to take a picture. In the U.S. it's not a question of "good manners."
> 
> ...


There is a trend in the US for police and other authorities to clamp down on people exercising their First Amendment right with cameras and camcorders. I could cite examples but have no intent of dragging this thread about photography in Mexico into a political debate of any kind. You seem to be aware of them, anyway. 

But Longford's comment has a practical aspect to it when you consider what _actually happens_ on the street sometimes. 

There is a beautiful picturesque town in northern new Mexico that has become an artist colony with probably a dozen galleries of various kinds, so I stopped by and starting snapping away on this lovely tree-lined street. There was also a great burger joint with a screened in eating area, however, and I took a picture of it, too. No people were even visible inside the patio because of the screen. 

Suddenly I heard an obviously inebriated woman start cursing and screaming that some idiot outside with a camera was "taking pictures of us". 

There were about a dozen Harley's parked in front, and these were not the elegant road bikes that the professional class rides on weekends to take in the sights and enjoy the fresh air. They were the kind of Harley's that were all hand built by the owners and stripped down for power --- a group of bikers usually called a _gang_. With someone inside screaming profanities about me, discretion was the better part of valor, so I was in my vehicle and gone in about 60 seconds. A big brute wearing a bandana and swastikas on his vest came outside and watched me drive away. 

I'm not the guy to try and explain to these mental giants the fine points of constitutional law. 

Sure, you have the right to snap the photos, but is it worth risking bodily harm to exercise it? The same thing can happen in any number of urban settings in the US. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Security System*

Three more unpublished photos survived. One of my apartments turned out to be in a bad neighborhood. The business owner beside the apartment building had been burglarized six times in a year. This was his response.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

This man had his own tiny rolling flea market and was a regular in that same neighborhood.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Carmalita*

Carmalita made the dubious claim that she herself did not remember the year of her birth, but she knew that she had come to Juarez in 1936 as a young woman with her first husband. She had lived alone in this little apartment for the past 30 years as the building manager, ruling the roost with a firm hand.

All of the treasured little items in her apartment were gifts and told the story of her long life, beginning with the childhood photos behind her, and the one of her as a glamorous young woman. "She has spurned men who have never quit loving her," the owner of the building told me, including some of the most powerful men in this city."

Her door was always open to anyone who needed advice or just a few laughs to break up the day. She finally passed away of cancer in 2006, and on the day of her funeral the butcher shop, the doctors office, the produce shop, the meat market, the bookstore, and even neighborhood grocery store all put out _cerrado_ signs for the entire day.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

*The Little Train*

Sometimes the best camera for Mexico is the only one you have with you, in this case a cheap throw-away film camera.

Taken at Durango's celebration of its 250th year of existence earlier this year, this group of children and their teachers had appeared at the edge of the plaza in a school bus only a few minutes before the photo was taken. 

The two teachers had arrived at a brilliant solution to handling children this young in a large crowd. Once these boys were out of the bus one of the teachers had told them to get in their "little train". On cue, the boys got in more or less a straight line, and each one put his hands on the shoulders of the little boy in front of him. Once all her little train cars were properly coupled, the teacher set out along the broad walkway at the edge of the plaza. It was a nicely orchestrated movement, and it provided a way to keep the boys together -- easy to see and easy to count.

Things went along swimmingly until the little boy fourth from the rear spied something he liked on one of the crafts tables under the nearby art and crafts show tent. He instantly uncoupled from the boy in front of him and gleefully led his own little train straight into the tent, the three boys behind him happily following along without breaking formation.

This is a shot of the teacher who had almost instantly noticed his display of leadership skills leading him back to the group.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Longford said:


> Back-up is a problem, when we don't do it or don't do it properly. I can attests to that, from personal experience. In the next couple of days I'll post some photos I've taken. I'll do that when I return home from work. I haven't yet had the luxury, or challenge .... of retiring and having my days to myself.


Just when you have time, Longford, but I was sure looking forward to some of those great pictures you mentioned having taken.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Sorry for the delay ... here are some randomly selected photos I've taken:

*Acapulco*





































*Guadalajara*




























*Aguascalientes*


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Awesome, Longford. 5th one down --- the one with the white carriage. Do you remember where that one was taken?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

It looks like we have some talented photographers here on the Mexico Forum. Would you like me to add a Sticky called something like "Images of Mexico"? There's one on the Spain Forum called "The Pictures of Spain thread.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ElPaso2012 said:


> Awesome, Longford. 5th one down --- the one with the white carriage. Do you remember where that one was taken?


Guadalajara. It is in front of the Palacio de Gobierno, just south of the Cathedral. The one after it is in the Rotunda of Illustrious Persons, just north of the Cathedral. Longford must have been wandering around my favorite city.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> It looks like we have some talented photographers here on the Mexico Forum. Would you like me to add a Sticky called something like "Images of Mexico"? There's one on the Spain Forum called "The Pictures of Spain thread.


Yes, with a little warning that such a sticky would require close monitoring.


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

Nice pics.

Since were talkin about the Palacio de Gobierno...
I was wondering if anyone else has heard the story about Pancho Villa shooting the clock-face?

I've asked my uncles who live in Guadalajara, all believe the tale to be true.

I also found references of this on the internet...so it must be true


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

MichelleRN said:


> In the U.S. it's not a question of "good manners."


I would never take a photo of someone who it seemed to me was aware of what I was doing and uncomfortable with being in a photo. In Mexico and other countries, that's often the case ... in rural/indigenous areas. No photo is so important to me that I would intrude selfishly. Yes, many times it is a matter of "good manners," IMO. Some people have and display them (good manners), others don't. To each his/her own behavior.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Guadalajara. It is in front of the Palacio de Gobierno, just south of the Cathedral. The one after it is in the Rotunda of Illustrious Persons, just north of the Cathedral. Longford must have been wandering around my favorite city.


Are you back in your favorite city?


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

mr_manny said:


> Nice pics.
> 
> Since were talkin about the Palacio de Gobierno...
> I was wondering if anyone else has heard the story about Pancho Villa shooting the clock-face?
> ...


Thought I would post pics of the clock face...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ah, yes. I see the hole in the clock face. Pancho did not do that; it is the hole for the wind-up key, I think.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Here are some random photos I took in Zacatecas:

*Zacatecas*


----------



## Heyduke (Jun 17, 2012)

How do you post photos.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Heyduke said:


> How do you post photos.


You use the icon that you see on the dialog where you enter a post. It's the yellow square icon second from the right on the bottom line of icons at the top of the dialog, the one with a little picture of mountains.

You cannot upload your images to the Ex-pat server, however. They must already be on the web somewhere. Most forums work this way to prevent overloading their servers with thousands of images which require an enormous amount of disk space over time. 

So that's the catch. They have to already be out there and you need the URL of just the image itself, not the web page it appears on. 

It's easy if you know how...and probably a lot more difficult for most members. 

Perhaps others could suggest easier ways to accomplish this.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

There are many photo hosting websites, which are free to utilize. photobucket.com, imageshack.com, etc. And there are membership sites where people have uploaded photos/albums. What I've been doing this week is using one of the free hosting sites to upload photos from my computer to the hosting site. I click on "Browse" at the hosting site which takes me to the pictures section of my computer where I've archived photos. I open the appropriate folder where the picture is filed and then double-click on the photo I want to upload. I go back to the hosting website and click an "upload" button and maybe a minute later a code is generated which I use when clicking on the picture insertion icon here on expatforum. Three are some adjustments which can be made before uploading, such as for picture size. I paste the code the hosting site generates into the window which opens here for picture insertions and click and the photo is inserted into my response/post. It's one of those things which is easier than it sounds in a written description and after several attempts most people figure it out. The challenge most people have is not posting a photo which is a huge file size and that will distort the web page or be too big to enjoy. I sized my most recent photos for a "15 inch monitor." Smaller would be okay, too. Play with it by trying to post a photo and using the "preview post" button to see if you did it currectly. If not, keep trying until you get it.


----------



## Heyduke (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok thanks.


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Ah, yes. I see the hole in the clock face. Pancho did not do that; it is the hole for the wind-up key, I think.


Clock Wind-up Hole..really?

Another version of story, was that it was one of his lieutenants and not Pancho that shot the Clock Face.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

mr_manny said:


> Clock Wind-up Hole..really?
> 
> Another version of story, was that it was one of his lieutenants and not Pancho that shot the Clock Face.


Maybe it was Dr Emmet Brown!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Maybe it was Dr Emmet Brown!


Who?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Who?


Just trying to make a dumb joke
Dr Emmet Brown, from the back to the future movie, 1985 or so, he was messing with a clock tower too


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> Just trying to make a dumb joke
> Dr Emmet Brown, from the back to the future movie, 1985 or so, he was messing with a clock tower too


I thought was it really funny, actually...


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

:focus:

I've been looking, today, at some photos I took in Mexico City during the period of the 2010 Bicentennial. Here just a few of them:

Mexico City – Bicentennial – 2010

1.










2.










3.











Other Miscellaneous 2010 Photos from Mexico City

1.

La Ciudadela Market










2.

La Rauxa Restaurant – Colonia Condesa


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm going to repeat my suggestion of a few days ago, that we start a sticky thread featuring photographs of Mexico taken by the shutterbug members of this forum. What say ye?


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

The day after Thanksgiving the Canon S110 proved itself to be just what I was looking for in terms of a camera that gets sharp shots but can be discretely slipped into a pocket after use. This is the central plaza in front of the cathedral in Juarez. The camera was also used walking north on Avenida Juarez without drawing any noticeable attention from anyone. I've taken photos in this same area with a SLR hanging around my neck, and that was not the case. My only disappointment was that a week after I bought the camera it went on sale on Amazon for $130 less than I paid.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I'm going to repeat my suggestion of a few days ago, that we start a sticky thread featuring photographs of Mexico taken by the shutterbug members of this forum. What say ye?


This thread seems to have morphed into it. Maybe we should just rename it.


----------



## lenstewart (Nov 16, 2013)

My standard is my Olympus E-30 mounted with a Zuiko 12-60 (24-120) for everyday and a Zuiko 50-200 (100-400) in my knapsack for close-in people and wildlife shots. And, of course, a lightweight tripod in the knapsack too for HDRs.


----------



## lenstewart (Nov 16, 2013)

Should add that I don't worry so much about carrying a lot of fairly expensive equipment in Mulege. No one ever seems to take any particular notice.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm going to let the thread continue while starting a sticky called "Share your photos of Mexico". Once I figure out how to post a photo, I'll share some of mine!


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I'm going to let the thread continue while starting a sticky called "Share your photos of Mexico". Once I figure out how to post a photo, I'll share some of mine!


That's a better idea than renaming the thread. There is a lot of camera talk here that has nothing to do with a gallery of photographs of Mexico. 

I guess you saw the part of this thread about how to post photos. It would be nice to see some of your photos here.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPaso2012 said:


> That's a better idea than renaming the thread. There is a lot of camera talk here that has nothing to do with a gallery of photographs of Mexico.
> 
> I guess you saw the part of this thread about how to post photos. It would be nice to see some of your photos here.



Thanks. I hope to have time to post a few in the very near future.


----------

